# NASHVILLE | One22One | 110m | 360ft | 26 fl | T/O



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*NASHVILLE | One22One | 110m | 360ft | 26 fl | U/C*






One22One - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com













© GBT Realty Corporation


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 29, 2021:*








Morning time in Nashville by J T on 500px.com


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

From a few weeks ago....


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

This one is now topped out. Work is still being done to build out the interior.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 20:*

Train by Denise Tschida, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Consulting firm plans to take space at Gulch tower *
Nashville Post _Excerpt_
Sept 22, 2022 

Almost a year has passed since the multinational business and technology consulting firm Slalom announced the opening of a Nashville office in the Gulch Crossing building. 

Slalom had no plans of stopping there. The consulting firm announced this week it will move into the new ONE22ONE office tower, also in The Gulch. 

Slalom will fill 7,000 square feet of space on the 12th floor of the building, according to a release. The company is expecting to move in the first quarter of 2023. 

The announcement comes as Brentwood-based ONE22ONE developer GBT Realty announced earlier this month that law firm Bradley Arant Boult Cummings would move its Nashville office to a 100,000-square-foot space encompassing the top four floors of the building. 

More : https://www.nashvillepost.com/busin...cle_c300d910-3a83-11ed-a238-770dbda45d04.html


----------

